# How long is to long to hold BM?



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

I am stumped on this one. Never had a dog do this. I started crate training Lily officially yesterday. I let her out to eat last night and she went in the garage. That was my bad I left her unattended. She had her first full night in the crate and she did GREAT. Not one single cry or bark. 

Lily has not had a BM since last night. She has peed 4 or 5 times outside since. At first this morning I was taking her out every 15 or 20 minutes. Now she goes outside every 45 minutes or hour. I have had her out of the crate for affection and 2 meals plus she played with my other fur babies in addition to the potty walks. How long can she hold it? What should I do?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Boy--that is a good question--and I don't have an answer. I know when Julie spends the night at the vets--she wont poop. They take her outside-but she wont do it. She is one of those that needs to smell around for about 20 minutes to find just the perfect spot and I don't think she gets that there--

How much time are you giving the pup to smell around--Is all I can offer. Am sure others here will have much better comments.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

How old is she?
What is her feeding schedule?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

There has been times that Samson will go 24 hours.... Doesn't happen often, but it has happened in the past.....

I don't think I'd worry too much unless he still doesn't go tonight. Then I might be looking for a vet's opinion.....


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

We had success!!! 

All day taking her out.. Finally I had an idea. She will go in our garage. So, I took her out took her off the leash and played ball. Al of a sudden she squated I yelled NO. Grabbed her and the leash and outside we went. In a few seconds she squated again. YEAH! No we got to have some free time play!!!!

I think she was being stubborn. I knew I could outsmart her..


----------

